# Employment Opportunity



## McDermott

Experienced Tree Trimmers. Davey Tree is seeking Line Clearance Tree Trimmers on OG&C property in Oklahoma City, Guthrie, Alva, Woodard and El Reno areas. Wages from $12.44 to $13.07 Foremen, $7.54 to $10.79 Climbers. Call toll free 800-727-7782 Extension 504 and leave a message for employment information. EOE by Choice.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Dang! Thems some mighty low wages! :alien:


----------



## alanarbor

Holy crow! 7.54/hr to swing from a rope in proximity to electrical conducters! No offense but that was my starting wage 11 years ago as a know nothing groundman! You may be an EOE by choice, but your wages say "immigrants preferred"


----------



## RichO

I hope they let you keep the truck and chipper. I would not be the groundie for 13.


----------



## teressa green

Whats the going rate at Mc donalds ,gonna attract some fine educated ,stable individuals at them rates ,good luck ,would love to sit in on the interviews,


----------



## Ryan Willock

I don't climb for less than $25 per hour and I'm in virginia!!! How do you expect some one to climb for $10/hr in cali????


----------



## glens

The wage might be low per hour, but I'll bet you could work a lot of hours to make up for it.


----------



## alanarbor

glens said:


> The wage might be low per hour, but I'll bet you could work a lot of hours to make up for it.



Yeah, that's my dream job $7.54/hr and all the hazardous OT I can work.......  

Christ, Wal-Mart pays better!


----------



## rb_in_va

Ryan Willock said:


> I don't climb for less than $25 per hour and I'm in virginia!!! How do you expect some one to climb for $10/hr in cali????



I thought the job was in Oklahoma.


----------



## begleytree

Those 'wages' are downright insulting. 'Employment oppritunity' my arse. 
nothing like working a hard full time job, and still qualifying for medical cards and foodstamps!
Get real, fella

another one of those "we got the contract, now what are we going to do?" jobs. pay less than low, and drive what people you do find into the ground trying to make money off an underbid contract.

-Ralph


----------



## alanarbor

Of couse they want "Tree Trimmers" not Arborists. That must be the difference.


----------



## Monkeywitha_saw

that funny just came back from idaho and davey trees up there hiring any body off the streets paying $6 a hour for climbers and groundies to cut down and trim trees back from the power lines. most of them didn't have any ppe on they even asked me to come work for them to show the rookies how to drop trees


----------



## tophopper

those are really insulting wages
A good groundie is worth 13-15 an hour, a foreman should be gettin near 25


----------



## Ryan Willock

rb, I was looking at HIS location when I posted cali. but still even in oklahoma? Thats a LOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW wage for a climber. New climber learning make more than that in NC.


----------



## clearance

Davey pays certified utility arborists $23.25 Canadian/hour in B.C. Canada. I know its cheaper to live down there and Canadian money is worth 80% of U.S. money but that kind of money to work around high voltage?. Utility guys get a lot of abuse, even on this website, never mind out in the world, plus danger, they deserve good money. Nice to know thats what a reliable power system is worth to some people.


----------



## glens

To play the Devil's advocate a little, this may be for a long-range line clearance job and there may be per-diem involved, making most all the pay take-home (or at least not immediately needed for necessities beyond the local bar tab).&nbsp; If so, that would certainly be a factor in making it somewhat acceptable.

Glen


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Do they pay for relocation???


----------



## okietreedude1

Hey there all, Im in Oklahoma. As for the Davey job, they just took over a large area that used to be Asplundh. Those ex-asp guys may take what they can get. I dont know.

I do know though seems trimmer pay here is low. 

Ive talked to some locals that used to work for Asp. and they always said they made up to $11 for climbing but I never saw a pay stub to verify it as fact.

It may be too that they need to join the IBEW to get more $. However, OK is a right to work state so davey wouldnt have to hire union guys. 

There is a coop in NE Ok that pays round $17.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn

Here in WI the orgnge and yellow truck crews that stuff the chippers start at around $13. But then the contracts require them all to be IBEW members.

They should add to the above add, no natural citizens need apply.


----------



## alanarbor

clearance said:


> Davey pays certified utility arborists $23.25 Canadian/hour in B.C. Canada. I know its cheaper to live down there and Canadian money is worth 80% of U.S. money but that kind of money to work around high voltage?. Utility guys get a lot of abuse, even on this website, never mind out in the world, plus danger, they deserve good money. Nice to know thats what a reliable power system is worth to some people.



Yeah, well that translates to 18.60/hr in us bucks if your analysis is correct a whole lot better than 7.54


----------



## begleytree

Funny that the thread starter hasn't replied back. Speaks volumes..............
-Ralph


----------



## daddieslilgirl

my hubby works for asplundt now he started at 20 and change hes not a climber but is certified hes a line tree trimmer (i think thats the term) his groundsman is making 15 an hour i think. those wages were downright insulting for people who do this kind of work! its dangerous! ok ill get off the soapbox now, its just started to rain here which means well have to evacuate my mil at some point. lord i hate this stuff. sorry guys went OT.


----------



## gtatree

*from bobby let me know if u know any body from toronto*

Hello dear,
If u know good climbers around toronto to work in toronto please if u know anybody please let me know.Here iam sending some info,have a great day.
thanks
bobby
GTA Tree Services

416-828-8733 


GTA Tree Services is a fast growing company looking for experienced professional climbers/arborists with forestry diploma to work in the Toronto and surrounding areas for complete tree services.

Exp Climber/arborist:

• Minimum 3-10 years experience 
• pay rate TOP DOLLAR $30 to $40 per hour depending on experience/qualifications and talent +Bonus.

Requirements:
valid license in good standing and vehicle • team player .
Assets:
first aid, CPR, WHIMIS • class “A” or “D” license
positive attitude, leadership, reliable and good organizational skills
certified arborist, EUSA, good knowledge of 
arboriculture or forestry graduate

Conditions and Work Area:
full time/part time 2/3/4/5 days work week, Monday to Thursday, 30 to 40 hours per week
Metro Toronto, York regions.

Please e-mail/call to: 
PHONE: 416-267-8777 after 7 pm OR 416-828-TREE (8733) CELL any time.

E-MAIL: [email protected] or [email protected]


----------

